# Help needed with Headlamp Sensor, '82 280ZX



## peddlerp (Jan 11, 2004)

I am having problems with the right headlamp of my 1982 280ZX. All worked fine until I changed over to Halogen Headlamps. This was a simple changeover and worked wonderfully for a week. Now the right headlamp is partially lit and the Dashboard Headlight Warning is illuminated. 

I changed the bulb (thinking it must have blown) to no avail. I have checked out all of the wiring (physically - not electrically), all connections are mechanically solid. The fuses are all ok. I have swapped out the relays, still no help.

The question I have is : Could the Headlamp Sensor be the cause of my problem. I'm guessing that it is passive and not directly in the circuit, but without a schematic of what The Headlamp Sensor really is... I don't know. It's not exactly an off-the-shelf part, so before I go to the trouble of buying one at Nissan because I don't know what else to do, I am hoping that one of you folks can help.

Thanks
P


----------



## peddlerp (Jan 11, 2004)

*A little more information about the Sensor*

I was ambitious today and took the Sensor apart. It is simply a coil and a Diode... and it is "in" the circuit as when it is removed the lights do not work at all.

I went back to the original lamps, no help. I swapped all of the relays, no help. I checked all of the fuses, all ok.

There has to be a Datsun secret involved here. Can anybody help shed some light (so to speak).

Thanks again


----------



## peddlerp (Jan 11, 2004)

*Bump this up*

I still have not resolved this problem. I hope that bumping this up will get me some help.

Thanks












peddlerp said:


> I was ambitious today and took the Sensor apart. It is simply a coil and a Diode... and it is "in" the circuit as when it is removed the lights do not work at all.
> 
> I went back to the original lamps, no help. I swapped all of the relays, no help. I checked all of the fuses, all ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

hey! I had a similar problem with my brother's '85, the low beam's would only light up about 1/4 of the way and the sensor light came on but the highs would work fine. I thought back to when I had the exact same problem with my sentra, it was the headlight switch contacts that had corroded and would only let about half voltage though. I thought this was wierd that this problem appeared out of nowhere on both cars but it was probably just condensation or something??? Anyways, I had to take the headlight switch off the column, pop off the white plastic cover on the back of it and clean off the contacts with some 220 and then 400 grit sand paper, then to make sure it wouldn't happen again I put some dielectric grease on all of the contacts. On my sentra the problem was a little harder to fix because the contacts were getting hot from the added resistance and started to bend so I had to bend them back a little to make proper contact. 
Wow, that was long, hope you didn't fall asleep


----------



## peddlerp (Jan 11, 2004)

Whew... thanks for the suggestion and advice. I'll take the bloody thing apart later today.

P



minute rice sentra said:


> hey! I had a similar problem with my brother's '85, the low beam's would only light up about 1/4 of the way and the sensor light came on but the highs would work fine. I thought back to when I had the exact same problem with my sentra, it was the headlight switch contacts that had corroded and would only let about half voltage though. I thought this was wierd that this problem appeared out of nowhere on both cars but it was probably just condensation or something??? Anyways, I had to take the headlight switch off the column, pop off the white plastic cover on the back of it and clean off the contacts with some 220 and then 400 grit sand paper, then to make sure it wouldn't happen again I put some dielectric grease on all of the contacts. On my sentra the problem was a little harder to fix because the contacts were getting hot from the added resistance and started to bend so I had to bend them back a little to make proper contact.
> Wow, that was long, hope you didn't fall asleep


----------



## westn35 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Did Minute Rice's advice work?*

Hey Peddlerp, I am having a similar problem in my '82 280ZX except it's the driver side headlight. The headlight comes on, but it's dim and it's activating the "problem" light on my dash. I've looked through everything and all fuses and circuits are fine. Was Minute Rice's advice correct? Did it fix the problem? 

Perplexed


----------



## peddlerp (Jan 11, 2004)

*Sorry...*

Sorry friend, I sold the car before I was able to fix the problem. I did discuss it with the buyer, he had it fixed... I believe he said it was the switch, but don't hold me to that.

Good luck!


----------



## jerrylbell (10 mo ago)

peddlerp said:


> I am having problems with the right headlamp of my 1982 280ZX. All worked fine until I changed over to Halogen Headlamps. This was a simple changeover and worked wonderfully for a week. Now the right headlamp is partially lit and the Dashboard Headlight Warning is illuminated.
> 
> I changed the bulb (thinking it must have blown) to no avail. I have checked out all of the wiring (physically - not electrically), all connections are mechanically solid. The fuses are all ok. I have swapped out the relays, still no help.
> 
> ...


----------



## rashun.tory (10 mo ago)

I thought this was wierd that this problem appeared out of nowhere on both cars but it was probably just condensation or something???






Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------

